# Soft water tank. Eriocaulons, Syngonanthus, Toninas



## NYC (Jun 28, 2016)

Sea of green


----------



## NYC (Jun 28, 2016)

Soft water plants.


----------



## NinjaPilot (Jul 31, 2016)

NYC said:


> Soft water plants.


Very nice.


----------

